# 1st Place Centeral Pa Motor bike Rally.



## JRE123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Had a great time at the 3 day rally and won the peoples choice 1st place.  Great time was had by all, good food lots of rides and great company.


----------



## JRE123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Two years in a row!


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 30, 2014)

*Where in Pa was this held??*

I'm in South Central PA.  Where and when is this held?


THX


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 30, 2014)

*motor bike rally*

wow nice motor bikes i like !!!! thanks for putting thees on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 31, 2014)

nice marsh/metz! never seen that front end before


----------



## JRE123 (Jan 14, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> wow nice motor bikes i like !!!! thanks for putting thees on the cabe  from bicycle larry




That is a beauty!


----------

